# Solved: Photo Keychain Software - can't run setup



## amer12 (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi. I have an Innovage Digital Photo Keychain & Mac OS X 10.4.11. I downloaded Stuffit Expander so that I could download the photo viewer software. I have the "Digital Photo Keychain Software.stix" icon on my desktop. I double clicked the icon and a "Digital Photo Keychain" folder popped up on my desktop. Within the folder, there is a "PC_AP_setup.exe" icon and a "Photo Viewer Uninstall.pkg". When I double click the setup icon, a "Convert File" window pops up with a selection of quite a few programs to choose from. I can't seem to run the setup. Any advice on what to do?


----------



## DerekC (Jan 10, 2005)

Why did you need "Stuffit" to download the software? Was a disc included with the keychain? 

If the icon is on the desktop with a Stix extension, the the file is still zipped and you probably need to unzip it before being able to install it properly.


----------



## amer12 (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks for your post. Bear with me b/c I'm a beginner. The disc is a mini disc and won't work with my computer...so I had to go to www.merchsourcecustomercare.com to get the download. How do I unzip the file? I thought I did that already.


----------



## DerekC (Jan 10, 2005)

I haven't used Stuffit In a while, and i'm at work, so I'm unable to download it, to give true directions. 

The most common ways are right click the .stix file, and choose unzip or uncompress, then follow the directions it gives, choose a folder or location that you can find, then unzip or uncompress. 

Or 

If you doubleclick the .stix file, it should open in a stuffit program, and there should be unzip or uncompress options. Then do the same as above.

Once it's unzipped, go to the location you specified, and try installing again from the PC_AP_setup.exe.


----------



## DerekC (Jan 10, 2005)

Got bored, so I found a walkthrough with pics, which might help you.
Click Here then follow the last set of directions "Unzipping a file using StuffIt Expander". In step one of the directions, double click the .stix file you mentioned in your first post. Then follow the rest of the directions to unzip the file PC_AP_Setup to the desktop (or click extract...and choose a location). Once it's unzipped, go to the location you specified, and try double-clicking the PC_AP_setup.exe.


----------



## Tbird885 (Jul 12, 2007)

You are running a Mac? "PC_AP_setup.exe" sounds like a Windows app. It sounds like OS X does not know what to do with an .exe, and so it is asking you what app. to use to "view" the file.

I could be wrong of course, I know SFA about Macs.


----------



## amer12 (Feb 3, 2009)

DerekC --- Thanks for looking into this. The link you gave me seems to be a walk through stuffit using windows. I have a mac, so I'm still stuck. I do appreciate your help though.


----------



## amer12 (Feb 3, 2009)

Tbird885--- You could be right. When I try to run the setup it actually opens my microsoft word program...which then gives me the convert file pop-up. The website with the download for this program gave me two options...zip file for windows and stuffit file for mac. I've be trying the mac option of course. Any ideas on what to do?


----------



## Tbird885 (Jul 12, 2007)

This might offer a solution for you..

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20071214160623AALn5Kq


----------



## amer12 (Feb 3, 2009)

:up:Tbird885--- You are awesome! Thanks so much for solving my dilemma. I went to the link posted on yahoo - http://www.digitalfoci.com/pocket_album
Amazingly, that software download worked. I was about to give up. I never would have thought software from a different photo keychain would do the trick. Thank you again!!!


----------

